# Best Burgers in Dubai?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Guys!

I love a good burger, and have tried lots of the different joints in Dubai, and want to pool our knowledge to find the best burger! 

So far I have tried and rated the following: (out of ten)

Fuddruckers 7 (good meaty burgers but sides were a let down)
Johhny Rockets 4 (horrifically overpriced, bad sides)
Gourmet Burger Kitchen 7 (nice burgers, flavours, bad delivery and expensive)
Hardees 7 (my favorite cheap place)
McDonalds 3 (so bad I will never eat there again)
Burger King 3 (same as above, but bigger and greaser)
Fat Burger 4 (mega dissapointed with this)
Barasti 5 (was great a few years ago)
Vista 7 (really nice, angus and wagyu, but again expensive)
DQ grill 8 (suprisingly nice, good sides and very reasonable)
TGI 2 Unedible, sloppy, rubbish

TBH my favorite by far is homemade on the BBQ! Still searching though! Would like to know if anyone has tried a Jollibee out yet, as its meant to be a Philipeano joint, so could be a nice mix of flavours and cultures in there!

Let me know if I missed any obvious ones!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Burger Fuel on JBR Walk, love their burgers but not cheap.

They're gourmet burgers much like how GBK was started with the Kiwi burger as an example.

Also could try Chilli's, Chicago Grill and Coco's


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hang on, you're English????

Why do you eat junk????


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah cuz English only eat spotted dick and other delicacies


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah cuz English only eat spotted dick and other delicacies


Blood pudding anyone? Im all for greasy fish and chips...nothing unhealthy about that!  

Awww BigJimbo, Im just kidding with you man.. 

Id recommend BurgerFuel, Chillis or Bo House all on JBR Walk. One thing that has left a bad memory in my mind though at Burger Fuel was the absolutely awful "beef bacon"... absolutely gross, chewy and non-digestible. It was the first and will be the last time I ever eat beef bacon. 

If you are going out for burgers, I am craving a good one so let us know! Id be more than happy to drive out and join you guys.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beef bacon is not a NZ thing, you can add it at Chilli's too and I don't like there either! It's basically a Middle Eastern thing since Pork is not served. Bacon is also not actually part of the burger itself, AFAIK you cannot add it in NZ to a burger.

And yes if you are going to try a place, let me know I am keen to find a good burger joint myself. I did like Johnny Rocket but only because of their chilli fries and will never say no to Burger Fuel


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought Burger Fuel was utter trash. The waitress told me I couldn't have my burger medium rare because the burgers are all pre-cooked in their "chargrilling machine" and heated up when ordered. When I complained, I was told they don't serve burgers medium rare because it's "unsafe". I should have left, but didn't. When the burger arrived ("as alive as you can possibly make it then"), it was overcooked and was like eating a sheet of leather. The grease also made the bun fall apart far too easily. Won't be back.

My favourite burger place has closed down now, it was Surf & Turf on Marina Walk, ran by the same guys who run the Grand Grill at the Habtoor Grand. Massive juicy (medium rare) burger, with chips and a soft drink for 30 Dhs, perfect.

I'd say GBK is probably my favourite now, eat in only though, the burgers that get delivered are always cold and all over the place.

There are probably restaurants that serve better burgers, but I don't tend to order burgers unless I'm hungover and want some junk food to ease the pain.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> but I don't tend to order burgers unless I'm hungover and want some junk food to ease the pain.


Reminds me of the other night, a British friend and I had been out drinking and he asked the cab driver to take us somewhere at like 4 am, to eat burgers. Unfortunately, the only place cab driver could find was Burger King and the place was really packed. We waited about 40 minutes to get our food... at BK!  
But yes, burgers and booze go hand in hand.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> If you are going out for burgers, I am craving a good one so let us know! Id be more than happy to drive out and join you guys.


You are such a tart Nighty!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever you do ... SKIP JOLLIBEE!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Champions Sports Bar at the JW Marriott Dubai do good burgers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Champions Sports Bar at the JW Marriott Dubai do good burgers


Shameless plug - isn't that not advertising....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Shameless plug - isn't that not advertising....


I don't work for the hotel and you know that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Champions Sports Bar at the JW Marriott Dubai do good burgers


I haven't been there for a couple of years, but they used to do fab chilli dogs. Not for those (who should be) watching their weight though.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I haven't been there for a couple of years, but they used to do fab chilli dogs. *Not for those (who should be) watching their weight though.*


That excludes a lot of the burger junk food eating EF clientèle???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That excludes a lot of the burger junk food eating EF clientèle???



I couldn't possibly comment (but news travels).

;-)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pammy! You work for that hotel, I go to the gym there 

I am told the Champions bar there pales in comparison to the one in Jordan which I went to this summer. Loved the mini burgers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Pammy! You work for that hotel, I go to the gym there
> 
> I am told the Champions bar there pales in comparison to the one in Jordan which I went to this summer. Loved the mini burgers!


No, I do not work for that hotel but they do have a nice gym. Whoever told you that the Champions in Amman is better is so very wrong. I have been to both and trust me, the one at the JW Deira is much, much better.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

You dont even drink ... what are you doing in a bar?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pammy's a closet drunk! She only drinks when no one's around


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No I drink in the closet! 

:focus:  :focus:


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Reminds me of the other night, a British friend and I had been out drinking and he asked the cab driver to take us somewhere at like 4 am, to eat burgers. Unfortunately, the only place cab driver could find was Burger King and the place was really packed. We waited about 40 minutes to get our food... at BK!
> But yes, burgers and booze go hand in hand.


If it happens again try Eat & Drink and scoff a few shawarmas aed AED3 each!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone tried Wendys? I heard there is a new one in DFC?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Anyone tried Wendys? I heard there is a new one in DFC?


Words fail me....


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I thought Burger Fuel was utter trash. The waitress told me I couldn't have my burger medium rare because the burgers are all pre-cooked in their "chargrilling machine" and heated up when ordered. When I complained, I was told they don't serve burgers medium rare because it's "unsafe". I should have left, but didn't. When the burger arrived ("as alive as you can possibly make it then"), it was overcooked and was like eating a sheet of leather. The grease also made the bun fall apart far too easily. Won't be back.
> 
> My favourite burger place has closed down now, it was Surf & Turf on Marina Walk, ran by the same guys who run the Grand Grill at the Habtoor Grand. Massive juicy (medium rare) burger, with chips and a soft drink for 30 Dhs, perfect.
> 
> ...


medium rare? does that still classify as a burger lol?


I think fatburger is awesome

More do a great burger.

upmarket I'd go for the Nasimi Beach wagyu burger which is delightful but around 100 AED

Really didn't like burgerfuel.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Words fail me....


If only.........


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

There seems to be a market opportunity here for a "hamburger with the lot" ...the many that used to exist on most street corners in suburban oz.......death by franchise:-(


----------



## Botheration (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out MORE's. Not that cheap but good  You can find MORE Cafe in Merdiff City Center, Dubai Mall, Murooj Rotana, etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Anyone tried Wendys? I heard there is a new one in DFC?


There's a Wendy's near where I live so I visited the place out of curiosity a few days ago. The stench of stale oil coming out of that place was enough to put off even the most avid junk food enthusiast! The burger was nothing to write home about. I prefer MacDonalds and that's saying a lot!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to flip for Wendy's when i was in my teens ... after working there ... you dont wanna eat there ... you have no idea what happens behind closed doors ... esp. the food fights ...


----------



## chgra4 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Try the pub in the Crown Plaza Hotel*

We stumbled across this as we were directed to it as a "sports bar" to view American football this past November. Hand made pattie and fresh sides, great fries and cold beer to boot! What's not to like



I love a good burger, and have tried lots of the different joints in Dubai, and want to pool our knowledge to find the best burger! 

So far I have tried and rated the following: (out of ten)

Fuddruckers 7 (good meaty burgers but sides were a let down)
Johhny Rockets 4 (horrifically overpriced, bad sides)
Gourmet Burger Kitchen 7 (nice burgers, flavours, bad delivery and expensive)
Hardees 7 (my favorite cheap place)
McDonalds 3 (so bad I will never eat there again)
Burger King 3 (same as above, but bigger and greaser)
Fat Burger 4 (mega dissapointed with this)
Barasti 5 (was great a few years ago)
Vista 7 (really nice, angus and wagyu, but again expensive)
DQ grill 8 (suprisingly nice, good sides and very reasonable)
TGI 2 Unedible, sloppy, rubbish

TBH my favorite by far is homemade on the BBQ! Still searching though! Would like to know if anyone has tried a Jollibee out yet, as its meant to be a Philipeano joint, so could be a nice mix of flavours and cultures in there!

Let me know if I missed any obvious ones![/QUOTE]


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever you do .. stay away from Jollibee ... yes it is a Filipino FASTFOOD joint ... 

Think of it this way ... a Cambodian ran French restaurant


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Ok, maybe it was an off night but the burger at Burger Fuel was one of the worst (if not the worst) I've had.

GBK was pricey but decent.

The Burger House next to Starbucks (across the street from Marina Quays) in the Marina has pretty good burgers as well.

Wait, there's a Wendys' here (and it's not delicious!?)? I hope by the time I make it there, the stale oil or whatever other problems they have are resolved. 

And I agree, burgers (and wings) off the grill are the best! Will have to stop by Geant on the way home to pick up some supplies.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Everyone should check out Wendy's ... they might get a surprise in their chili... 

Oh yeah!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you cut someone up there on your weekend job Ari?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

*lol*

lol, u really tried all! wow..


----------



## JerryT (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree! Jollibee here in Dubai is not as good as the one's back home! 

I was craving for a Jollibee burger one time (I miss home) and I went to their branch at Diyafah... to cut the long story short, it was the worst burger I ever had in Dubai.

Avoid at all costs!



Saint Ari said:


> Whatever you do ... SKIP JOLLIBEE!!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh then you haven't tried Fatburger, I don't think what they serve is beef let alone any kind of actual meat! Only tried them twice, first was "okay" second ended up in the trash!


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm getting hungry reading all this lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even my previous post?!


----------

